

What's your vanity rank? - danprager
http://dailykibitz.blogspot.com/2008/09/whats-your-vanity-rank.html

======
cperciva
I'd like to propose another definition of vanity rank: How many consecutive
results from Google, starting from the first result, refer to you. I get 21.

~~~
danprager
Propose away!

Here's another: How many hits in the top 10 do you get? I get 5.

